# Bare Foot in BVI?



## GNI (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm thinking about chartering in the BVI this spring. Does anyone have any experience with Bare Foot Charters?


----------



## eddie nelson (Jul 8, 2011)

Im not familiar with them but Far Cry lives there and would know. He's got the skinny on all the charter companies down there and he also captains if you need one. If you dont find out anything in a few days ill send him over here. He's real knowledgeable about that whole area.


----------



## GNI (Nov 26, 2011)

Eddie,

Thanks very much!


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

GNI, I'm going to suggest you visit traveltalkonline dot com and do a search for Bare Foot, or any of the other charter companies. There is a lot more info over there regarding chartering than SN. You may also wish to consider one of the charter companies on St Thomas, especially if you intend to fly here and ferry to the BVI anyway. I'm much more familiar with the companies here (St Thomas) but do know a fair amount about the Tortola companies too. I'd prefer you do your own research at TTOL and come back to me with specific questions if you have any.


----------



## GNI (Nov 26, 2011)

FarCry,

Thanks for the link, I'll dig around there. I'll look around the USVI the flights seam to make it worth going through St. Thomas anyway. By April in the Northeast we won't be too concerned what side of the channel we are on.


----------



## SailingDaze (Dec 6, 2011)

GNI,

I have chartered from three different companies in the BVI/USVI in recent years. I just returned last month from chartering with Island Yachts on St Thomas. It was my first time chartering from a USVI based company and my best experience by far. They charter Island Packet boats much better quality boat than you find with the big companies. I also found it much easier to fly into St Thomas and have a short taxi ride to the marina instead of having to deal with ferry schedules (and cost) taxis on BVI and customs. We were able to get on the boat the day of arrival, get checked out and off the dock the same day we arrived. Hope this helps....


----------

